# Got Infected with Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.apc



## ashisharya (Mar 22, 2005)

Hey Dude!

My system is infected by a virus name Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.apc. Kasperasky Anti-Virus Personal reports it. Plz help!


----------



## swatkat (Mar 22, 2005)

It's a Downloader Trojan probably bundled with a Spyware application or an Adware application.
Download these tools and install them:-
1] AdAware
*www.lavasoftusa.com/software/adaware/

2] Trojan Remover
*www.simplysup.com/tremover/download.html

3] SpyBot SnD
*security.kolla.de/

4] McAfee Stinger
*vil.nai.com/vil/stinger/

5] CleanUp!
*cleanup.stevengould.org/

Boot the System in SAFE Mode, and run the tools to perform FULL System scan in the above specified order.
Then reboot to Normal mode, and scan with Kaspersky and check for the alerts.

i would suggest you to post the HijackThis log file.....

*www.majorgeeks.com/download3155.html


----------



## Slam Team (Mar 23, 2005)

Dude if u try to cutoff the source of these malicious softwares ...there will be no need to worry abt trojans and viruses.. u ppl keep on giving remedies to ppl who are used to buy pirated s/w 's and games and then ask for the cure.. browse in a secure environment such as opera   or mozilla :roll: where there will be less risk involved... grow up kids...


----------



## grinning_devil (Mar 23, 2005)

Slam Team said:
			
		

> Dude if u try to cutoff the source of these malicious softwares ...there will be no need to worry abt trojans and viruses.. u ppl keep on giving remedies to ppl who are used to buy pirated s/w 's and games and then ask for the cure.. browse in a secure environment such as opera   or mozilla :roll: where there will be less risk involved... grow up kids...



  what made u think that using mozilla or opera will guard u against trojans,viruses nd malicious softwares???? 
nd do mind ur language ..no one is here to listen to ur foolish remarks.......


----------



## digen (Mar 24, 2005)

eh? pallab care to elaborate a bit  more.
I've been using  both browsers[ff & opera]  for quite sometime now & havent experienced such a thing.
Can you please tell me as such which trojans specifically ur referring to?


----------



## saROMan (Mar 24, 2005)

Dude if Kaspersky has detected it..then Surely..either it has Blocked ,Qurentined/Deleted it.....plz tell me what exact message you get ..coz sometimes Kasper says the object is blocked..or Some times it says you dont have the right to access the File etc, so plz mention the error, also Update your AV..and do a Complete scan of your System , also Install Adware/Spybot for extra safety 

BTW

Trojan-Downloader.Win32.Small.apc

Technical Details	

This primitive Trojan is a Win32 file approximately 1117 bytes in size, packed using FSG. The unpacked files is approximately 28KB in size.

When it is launched, the Trojan downloads other malicious programs from addresses coded into its body. However, this does not happen every time the Trojan is launched; the frequency at which it will download other programs has been determined by the author of the program.

Once it has downloaded other programs, it will launch them on the victim machine, and then cease to function.

It does not manifest its presence in the system in any other way.


----------

